# Scripting on bank site



## fz8975 (Sep 19, 2014)

I want to calculate all the CREDIT INTEREST accumulated in my bank account. But the online SBI only allows me to view account statements for only 6 months.
So if want all transactions, I will have to  script it.

How can I write a script for that ?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 19, 2014)

Account statement of only "past" 6 months? Or you can only download statements of duration of 6 months at a time. I think it's the later.

I would just download all the data in CSV (dunno if SBI have the option for it), accumulate it together.. then open in excel and filter out data of only "Interest" and add them to get the final figure.

Why exactly you need to create script for?


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2014)

Cant be done in a legit manner. How can you run scripts on a secure bank website, even if its to collect your own data??


----------



## Desmond (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't think this is legal. Also, it is unlikely that a bank only allows you to view 6 months worth of statements at a time.

If you want, you could phone your bank's customer care and request them to send you a statement for the time period that you want. They should send it to you using post or email.


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 26, 2014)

problem solved
Mods close this thread


----------



## theterminator (Oct 2, 2014)

you can request bank staff for a statement for any period you want...they may charge you for that depending on their mood


----------



## Vyom (Oct 2, 2014)

fz8975 said:


> problem solved
> Mods close this thread



Thread can't be closed, unless you give the closure.
So how did it got solved?


----------

